# Sony A77II Digital SLR Camera with 16-50mm F2.8 Lens



## theeagles (Jul 12, 2014)

need abvise also,, i interest bought Sony A77II Digital SLR Camera with 16-50mm F2.8 Lens.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




need the pros and cons for these camera.

thanks


----------



## BGeise (Jul 12, 2014)

The A77 mk 2 is a little bit of a mystery at this point. They were just released and we haven't seen much as far as performance on them yet but if it is anything as good as the A77 it will be a very solid camera. My only issue with the A77 is the low light performance at high iso. Other wise great mid level dslr. 

Snapsort.com gives great comparisons to other cameras. 

What do you want to do with the camera?


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 14, 2014)

I have both,   the lens is superb.  I absolutely love it.  Ive only had the A77m2 for about 2 weeks now....  But I will say the A77m2 is a huge upgrade form the first as for as the focusing and ISO performance.  I recommend it completely.  Fantastic lens for any Sony shooter and the m2 body is in line for being one of the best, is not the best crop sensor camera.


Edit: just to be clear, the M2 nbody allows for ISO 6400 to be completely usable.   The A77 I was happy to come away with a shot at 1600 ISO......  now with the range up to 6400...  It really is a great body.


----------



## ConradM (Jul 14, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> I have both,   the lens is superb.  I absolutely love it.  Ive only had the A77m2 for about 2 weeks now....  But I will say the A77m2 is a huge upgrade form the first as for as the focusing and ISO performance.  I recommend it completely.  Fantastic lens for any Sony shooter and the m2 body is in line for being one of the best, is not the best crop sensor camera.
> 
> 
> Edit: just to be clear, the M2 nbody allows for ISO 6400 to be completely usable.   The A77 I was happy to come away with a shot at 1600 ISO......  now with the range up to 6400...  It really is a great body.



Ugh, I didn't need to read this... I haven't even had my a77 for very long. lol!

Any ISO 6400 sample shots?


----------



## ConradM (Jul 14, 2014)

Did the upgrade the lens too or no?


----------



## BGeise (Jul 14, 2014)

ConradM said:


> Ugh, I didn't need to read this... I haven't even had my a77 for very long. lol!
> 
> Any ISO 6400 sample shots?



I have only had my A77 since January


----------



## ConradM (Jul 14, 2014)

I think I got mine in like April... lol


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 14, 2014)

ConradM said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> > I have both,   the lens is superb.  I absolutely love it.  Ive only had the A77m2 for about 2 weeks now....  But I will say the A77m2 is a huge upgrade form the first as for as the focusing and ISO performance.  I recommend it completely.  Fantastic lens for any Sony shooter and the m2 body is in line for being one of the best, is not the best crop sensor camera.
> ...




Ill take a few shots tonight and upload some so you can take a look.   I have to be honest.  The only reason i upgraded was because I dropped my A77 in the creek, breaking my Rokinon 35mm F1.4 and got water in my body.  So I ordered the M2 that night....  I wanted to wait til the price dropped first.  But now that I have it, Im not even mad anymore.  My grip fits on it, the shutter sounds better, I love having the lock button on the setting knob. I was always bumping it out of manual.... The focus system is very different,  Im still getting use to it.  But the ISO and huge buffer more than makes up for the learning curve on the focusing system.  The interface is a little different but not by much.  Overall, its a fantastic upgrade.  I really wanted to keep my A77 as my backup... but that didnt work out so well. Now I just have to wait for the new Tamron 150 - 600....


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 14, 2014)

ConradM said:


> Did the upgrade the lens too or no?




No the 16-50 is still the same one.  It doesnt need upgrading in my opinion.  Its my most used lens, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## ConradM (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's see those pics Steve!


----------



## theeagles (Aug 2, 2014)

helloo all... thank you so much for advise, 
i just bought it from amazon. Amazon.com : Sony A77II Digital SLR Camera with 16-50mm F2.8 Lens : Camera & Photo
it is worth price i got ?


----------

